# I need some re-assurance or a cold dose of reality...



## tovizchick (Nov 15, 2010)

Here's my situation...am considering getting a V puppy (Onpoint)...live on my own in Toronto...house with small fenced garden but access to lots of parks etc. (have already looked up the address of all the off leash parks etc. I'll be 60 next year...waited to consider getting a V until I retired...didn't want to leave a dog all day alone. I am well aware of the exercise needs of V's and have no doubt I can handle it right now but will I be able to in 10 years??...hope so but...

I also have a 3 year old neutered male cat who has been "king of the castle" since I got him at 8 weeeks...how will he react to a V puppy? Don't want him to feel totally displaced...

Am driving down to visit the breeder next week to check them and their dogs out...I've gotta make up my mind pronto whether I should take this on or not...

Thanks fellow V owners/lovers....


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

tovizchick

Age isn't an issue in itself. Paul Bragg did the Death Valley Run in his 80's, and many people do the Ironman in their 60's, and 70's. Being able to do it in ten years isn't a guarantee at any age.

The cat will take care of himself. There will come a time when the puppy wants to "play" with him, and you may have to referee.

Be very honest with the breeder. They may have some candidates that are a little more "laid back" than other prospects that would suit your lifestyle.


----------



## tovizchick (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks Gunnr...

I plan to have a frank talk with the breeder...would love to be able to get a somewhat "laid back" pup...

I am hopeful the pup and cat could work it out...


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi tovizchick, 
Where abouts in Toronto are you. We are in the Elginton/Avenue rd area. Our male came from Onpoint. I am sure Kim and John will steer you in the right direction.
Remember there are a few of us in the Toronto and are always willing to lend a hand.
Good luck.


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

I agree with everyone else - don't worry about age at all! As long as you are prepared, I think getting a dog is one of the most fun and rewarding things you can do (plus, they are very good motivators to get out and do some walking/running/biking)! And, you've clearly been thinking about it, since you said you wanted to wait until you are retired.

As well, I think your cat will establish it's place in your household quite quickly, especially if you get a puppy.

Good luck, and enjoy your visit with the breeder. It's always fun to see so many vizslas together .


----------



## tovizchick (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the re-assurance...I'm in Leaside (Millwood Rd)...I've already got lots of great info from you folks on this forum and some of it has me kind of intimidated but mostly it's just great to get insights from all of you...I really appreciate your comments....I really hope if I do get a V, I can meet some of you other TO folks...

I'm really looking forward to my trip to Onpoint...will be great to meet them and see all their dogs...

I'll keep you posted...they have a litter due sometime in December and if all goes well, I could have a puppy in February...lots to time for me to prepare!!!

Thanks again....


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

We got our first V, Dexter, when we were both in our early to mid sixties. Mom wanted a V but I was very skeptical because of reading about the high need for exercise of the Vs. However, if Mom's not happy, nobody is happy so we got the V. At first he was crazy full of energy and I would take him for bike rides to get some of the energy out. When he was 5 months old we left for a 3 month trip in our motorhome. Once in a while he would run back an forth through the length of the motorhome but usually he was happy with his walks to the dog-walk areas of the campgrounds. By the time we got back home he was a lot more calm and enjoyable.

At 9 months old our 9 year old Rottie had to be euthanized due to cancer so we decided to get another V as a companion to Dexter. Scarlet arrived in December and they have been the best of friends (see picture below) ever since. We do have a fairly large fenced back yard and they spend a lot of time there. They pretty much exercise themselves now although I do take them to the dog park a couple of times a month to socialize with the other dogs.

When these two finally live out their lives we will probably be in our late 70s or early 80s and I don't think we'd hesitate to get some more Vs. We love 'em.


----------



## tovizchick (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks Big Rick...love your story...very encouraging...I'm fit as a fiddle right now (long may it continue) but I just get a bit concerned about 10 years out...glad they mellow a bit...I just love V's and want one so much...


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Look up info on the Voldhard puppy test before you go and look at the pups. It helped me!


----------



## tovizchick (Nov 15, 2010)

Great idea...thanks Linescreamer...


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Also, if you decide to go forward, please know that the first months can be very hard but are NOT representative of what your time with your V will be like. The hardest things for us in early puppyhood (Rosie is late adolescent now) were not the exercise needs, but getting used to things like putting things up high (these dogs like to take things in their mouths and run away with them), and adjusting to the dog being "velcro" and having a hard time with separation (complete with following you from room to room). It is so much easier now than it was when we first got her. We've learned to work around her genetically-endowed "character flaws" and for the most part, we are now amused rather than exasperated (or amused and exasperated) when she does act up. You do get used to their particular quirks, even the ones that at first you thought you'd lose your mind over. We've gone from, "oh expletive!! She's got a knife from the dishwasher again!!" to "(chuckle) She's got a knife. Geez. Okay, honey, come here and drop it (trade knife for treat), thank you."


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

Hahahaha, what a random thing to do! Knives from the dishwasher? That pic is great


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

She's a master thief.


----------

